# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αχώνευτα σπόρια σε κουτσουλίες

## _maria_xg

Καλησπέρα! 

   Αγόρασα ενα θηλυκό παραδεισάκι πριν περίπου απο ένα μήνα.Τον περισσότερο καιρό φαινόταν εντάξει.Τις τελευταίες δυό,τρεις μέρες ήταν φουσκωμενη γιατί εδείχνε να έχει δυσκολίες στο να κάνει αυγό,το σουπιοκόκαλο μάλλον δεν ήταν αρκετό.Γι'αυτό πρόσθεσα ασβέστιο στο νερό και όντως κατάφερε να το κάνει.
  Παρόλα αυτά συνέχισε να δείχνει άκεφη και φουσκωμένη. Ώσπου σήμερα δυστυχώς είδα τις κουτσουλίες με σπόρους.Της έβαλα στο νερό aviomycine και της δίνω κρέμα για μωρά πουλάκια γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι είναι σαν νυστική. όμως στην πραγματικότητα δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς να το αντιμετωπίσω¨:/

[IMG] upload image[/IMG]

Όταν ειπνεύει ομώς φαίνεται κάτι ποιο έντονα στην κοιλιά της  :Indifferent0014: 

[IMG] upload image[/IMG]

[IMG] upload image[/IMG]

[IMG] upload image[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

πες μου αν της εχεις grit (κατι σαν πετραδακι τριμμενο ) να τρωει .Αν ναι , το βγαζεις αμεσα .Το ιδιο κανεις αν εχεις καποιο σχοινι ( σαν πατηθρα που ισως μαδα στην ακρη ή το λεγομενο ως αντιστρες ) 

Αν οχι , πηγαινε το πρωι και παρε fungustatine καψουλα 150 mg (μονη συσκευασια ) απο φαρμακειο και μου λες να σου στειλω δοσολογια με πμ


Αυξησε τη δοσολογια aviomycine σε 10 τουλαχιστον σταγονες στην 100αρα ή αν μπορεις (ακομα καλυτερα ) δωσε αυριο μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα

* τι υλικο για φωλια χρησιμοποιεις;

----------


## _maria_xg

Grit δεν έχω αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι έχω σχοινί σαν πατηθρα , το ειχα βάλει για να προστατεύει τα πόδια τους από πληγές στα πόδια ( ποδοδερματιτιδα) αλλά από φαίνεται δεν ήταν καλή επιλογή.

Χρησιμοποιω κάτι σαν σπάγγο το οποίο πουλάνε στα pet shop αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής υπάρχει και καλύτερη ποιότητα σε νήμα.

----------


## jk21

Για την ποδοδερματιτιδα ειναι ιδανικο το σχοινι πατηθρα και επιβαλλεται να τοποθετηθει , αρκει να μην αρπαξουν την ακρη της τα πουλια και την μαδανε . Αν δεν το εχει κανει , να μην την πειραξεις .Αν ομως το μαδα , βγαλε την ακρη του σχοινιου εκτος κλουβιου .Αν εχει αυτη την συνηθεια , δεν σου αποκλειω να εχει τριμμενο σχοινι μικροσκοπικα κομματια στο στομαχι και να εχει δυσκολια στη χωνεψη και φραγμο . Το εχω δει με τα ματια μου σε πουλακια που οι εκτροφεις ειχαν σχοινι αντιστρες ( σε στομαχι πεθαμενων ) Στην μια απο τις φωτο το στομαχι διογκωνεται και αν δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο , τοτε ειναι megabacteria .Θα το ειχα πρωτο σε σκεψη απλα δεν το εχω συναντησει συχνα σε παραδεισια 




Βγαλε αν μπορεις ενα  βιντεακι το πρωι καθως αναπνεει (την κοιλια )  και βγαλε μου φωτο και τα ακρα της πατηθρας καθως και το νημα που δινεις (αν και αυτο επειδη δεν τεντωνει απο τραβηγμα οπως το αντιστρες σχοιχι ή η τεντωμενη πατηθρα , δυσκολα κοβεται )




* με δεδομενο οτι εχει και λιγο ερεθισμενο συκωτι , πρεπει να συνεχισεις και το αβιομισιν (αλλα στη δοση που σου ειπα )  για πιθανοτητα αλλου παθογονου οργανισμου ( e coli , atoxoplasma ή κατι αλλο )

----------


## _maria_xg

Περισσότερο τα αρσενικά παραδείσια μου είχαν την τάση να τραβάνε κλωστές  από στις γωνίες κάποιων απο των πατήθρων(σχοινίων). Γι'αυτο έκανα όπως  είπατε απομάκρυνα στις άκρες, δεν ήξερα οτι δεν έπρεπε να έρχοντε σε  επαφή.Βέβαια το συγκεκριμενο θηλυκό δεν νομίζω ότι το έκανε αυτο γιατί  ούτε και με την φωλία του ασχολιόταν ιδιαίτερα , μονο καθόταν μεσα. Ως  προς το νήμα για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τους αγοράζω το άσπρο λεπτό  γιατι το αρσενικό αρκετές φορές διαλυει και ξαναφτιάχνει την φωλία του.  Οπότε ότι πεφτει κατω και ερχέται σε επαφη με κουτσουλια το πετάω.

Εδω δείχνω το είδος του σχοινίου και το είδος των κλωστών

[IMG] free image hosting[/IMG]

[IMG] upload pic[/IMG]

και εδώ ειναι το βίντεο με την κοιλιά

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε  και παρε τωρα  fungustatine καψουλα 150 mg (μονη συσκευασια ) απο φαρμακειο 

σου στελνω πμ πως θα την διαλυσεις και θα την χορηγησεις  .Θα ειναι για παροχη του διαλυματος στην ποτιστρα .Αν δεις ομως το πουλι να χειροτερευει και να μην πινει νερο οπως παλιοτερα και να καθεται φουσκωμενο , θα μου πεις να μετατρεψουμε τη δοσολογια για παροχη στο στομα 

το πουλακι κατα 99 % εχει megabacteria και δεν εχει σχεση με τριχιτσες στο στομαχι  .Η πρωτη εικονα δειχνει μαδημενο  σχοινι ελαχιστα (αλλα οχι κομμενες τριχιτσες ) και η αλλη με το νημα , ενω εχω τριχιτσες , ειναι δυσκολο αν δεν υπαρχει καπου κοντρα να κοπουνε και να καταποθουν σε πολυ μικρα κομματακια .Επιπλεον η συμπτωματολογια δειχνει για megabacteria

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Μπορεις να τυλιξεις τις ακρες του σχοινιου με μονωτικη ταινια κ ετσι δεν θα μπορει να τσιμπαει τις τριχιτσες...εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο κανω και δεν εχω κανενα θεμα...περαστικα στο πουλακι!!

----------


## _maria_xg

Αγόρασα το φάρμακο και ήδη βρισκεται στην ποτήστρα.  :Happy:  Οπότε περιμένουμε και τα ξαναλέμε σε δύο μέρες! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## _maria_xg

Πολύ καλή ιδέα!! Αλήθεια και αναρωτιόμουν τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω σε σχέση με το σχοινι. Σ' ευχαριστω Παναγιώτη!Και εγώ ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## _maria_xg

Τέλος 2ης ημέρας..

----------


## jk21

για 2η μερα ειναι μια χαρα .Ηδη εχει μειωθει η μπαλα που εμφανιζεται

----------


## _maria_xg

Πέρασαν οι έξι μέρες ,οπότε και η μισή δόση από την θεραπεία. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν πρέπει να συνεχίσω το υπόλοιπο μισό του φαρμάκου ή όχι.

Ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα και χωρις διακοπη ! οταν τελειωσεις το 12ημερο σταματας και σε ενα μηνα απο το τελος του 12ημερου επαναλαμβανεις οτι εκανες για αλλες 12 μερες , για να εχει σιγουρα οριστικο αποτελεσμα .Το megabacteria ειναι μυκητας και δεν φευγει με αγωγη 7 ημερων οπως ενα μικροβιο .Μια χαρα ανταποκριθηκε το πουλακι !

----------

